
Warning Don't Go Agile - salvantra
http://www.salvantra.com/blogs/post/warning-dont-go-agile/
======
taylodl
_There are a host of problems that could go wrong with projects (and, in my
experience, the largest problem being a lack of communication.)_

THIS - the lack of communication - is the biggest problem Agile solves. No,
you don't have to use Agile to solve the communication problem, but I wager
the solution you come up with will look a lot like Agile. And yes, Agile is no
panacea and has its own downsides, but solving the communication problem is
such a tremendous benefit that the downsides are often marginal.

If you don't have a communication problem or a communication problem isn't the
biggest obstacle to your successful delivery then perhaps Agile may offer
little benefit or take you on a tangent introducing other problems while not
solving your main problem. The worst thing you can do is adopt processes
because everyone else is doing it.

------
dbwest
Good devs may leave your shop and go somewhere new. I would rather work for an
agile shop any day. Better quality of life.

